# How many Dubia Roaches to feed Adult Bearded Dragon?



## ScienceQuinny (Jun 30, 2013)

I got my Beardy today, around 18 months old. I have around 100 fully grown Dubia Roaches. How many of these Dubias should I be feeding. Ive read 5 a day, 20 every Tuesday/Thursday, 60 per week, what are your thoughts?

Thank you,

Sean.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Average size adult dubia then 3 a day everyday along with the greens. 

If there large adult dubia then 2 a day everyday along with the greens.


----------



## retinal (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah 2-3 a day is usually about right. I normally throw one in and see if it's gobbled up straight away. If it is then I throw in another and do the same check, then another. Max of three times. If at any point my beardie ignores them then I just make sure the remainder are in the viv running about for her to chase once she's hungry again.

If they're fully grown fat dubia's then I very much doubt your beardie will scoff 3 in one go tho.

This with a variety of greens everyday is keeping by beardie at a healthy 500g.

...


----------

